# pros and cons of T5ho retrofits Vs Mh fixtures



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

You should not have issues running T5 in cold environments. The retrofit industry does this all of the time, and T5 has been a staple of the outdoor sign industry for ages. We have yet to do a hockey rink, but we have put fixtures in freezers, and T5 can work just fine. You can usually replace a 400 W MH with a 4 lamp T5 for comparable results at up to 234 watts vs. about 455-460 on MH. If you want more light, you can go with a 6 lamp T5 and still save money in the range of 376 watts. Which ballast you choose can affect actual wattage. 6 lamp T5 would blow away what you have now, and they are much easier to maintain. The lamps last a bit longer, but the ballast access is typically MUCH easier for change out. No comparison on maintenance. T5 all the way.


----------



## scruffy (Aug 7, 2009)

i did a lighting retrofit a year ago from HID to T5 and all i have to say is they kick ass.:thumbup:


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

scruffy said:


> i did a lighting retrofit a year ago from HID to T5 and all i have to say is they kick ass.:thumbup:


Your own company, or working for someone else? I ask because I may have some retrofits coming up there, and will probably want to match up with a local contractor.


----------



## ecospark (Aug 18, 2009)

*t5 the way forward*

evening all im an electrical contractor from the uk and are currently doin research into t5 &t8 retro fits as theres an definate market over here of existing businesses running on in-efficient hid fixtures. and with the goverment 100% backing the 'lets go green' idea i feel it could be a good place to be. im planning on takin the idea to market and would ask you guys who have carried out these kind of jobs if you have any advise at all for me? from your personal experiences. i am also looking for good suppliers for t5 t5ho& t8 fixtures if you can reccomend any in the us or canada or if you know any good distributors in the uk or europe. any help will be greatly appreciated. and my final ? is has anyone experienced any flaws in doing a retro-fit like this. cheers guys.

ecospark


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

ecospark said:


> evening all im an electrical contractor from the uk and are currently doin research into t5 &t8 retro fits as theres an definate market over here of existing businesses running on in-efficient hid fixtures. and with the goverment 100% backing the 'lets go green' idea i feel it could be a good place to be. im planning on takin the idea to market and would ask you guys who have carried out these kind of jobs if you have any advise at all for me? from your personal experiences. i am also looking for good suppliers for t5 t5ho& t8 fixtures if you can reccomend any in the us or canada or if you know any good distributors in the uk or europe. any help will be greatly appreciated. and my final ? is has anyone experienced any flaws in doing a retro-fit like this. cheers guys.
> 
> ecospark


I would imagine you will be able to find suppliers most cost effective in the UK unless you order some massive quantities. (Shipping costs) We've done T8 and T5, and happy to address specific questions you may have.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Personal.
I do some retrofit T5 work from time to time. There is a type of conversion kit around that has some danger and health issues. Lets say that I always use the type that does not have an end fit gismo at one end and pin size conversion at the other. The first type still uses the choke/balast etc of the origional. Best to have all the existing control gear disconnected. Used them in cold wharehouses and they are just fine.

Frank


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

frank said:


> Hi Personal.
> I do some retrofit T5 work from time to time. There is a type of conversion kit around that has some danger and health issues. Lets say that I always use the type that does not have an end fit gismo at one end and pin size conversion at the other. The first type still uses the choke/balast etc of the origional. Best to have all the existing control gear disconnected. Used them in cold wharehouses and they are just fine.
> 
> Frank


Frank, do you use T5 to retrofit troffer fixtures?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes. Could be either the 4 ft by 2 ft or the 2ft square. A 4ft tube refit usually takes about 15 minutes per trough including all the shuffling of all steps/ladders etc. I always use the retrofit that have the tube fixed already to a spine that justs slots into each existing end cap end. You can sell this type better to your customer because as you know the ballast is fully disconnected and not utilised as in the 'Easy Fit' types.

Frank


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

frank said:


> Yes. Could be either the 4 ft by 2 ft or the 2ft square. A 4ft tube refit usually takes about 15 minutes per trough including all the shuffling of all steps/ladders etc. I always use the retrofit that have the tube fixed already to a spine that justs slots into each existing end cap end. You can sell this type better to your customer because as you know the ballast is fully disconnected and not utilised as in the 'Easy Fit' types.
> 
> Frank


That is interesting to me. We typically only use T8's for troffer retrofits. Do you have pictures of one you can post that has the spine? Are you also saying you use no ballast? :blink:


----------



## ecospark (Aug 18, 2009)

hi lighting retro thanks for replying, i was just wondering how accurate you found the manufacturers specifications for t5hos, t5s, t8s regarding there efficacy, total fixture energy consumption ect ect were? as you have carried out these jobs already i figure you will have seen the end results for yourself, as what i dont want to do is base my proposed figures on false info!! would not be good! i would also like to know if retro fitting is a busy industry over in america? thanks. eco s


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Things are not as busy as they have been, but that is true in all industries right now. You will find that major manufacturer stats to be accurate in our experience.


----------



## ecospark (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks. could you tell me of some american retailers for t5ho fixtures as it seems theres not really alot on offer in the uk and what is, is limited thanks.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

We are evaluating a few new suppliers right now actually. Google is your friend.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

This is the retro fit T5 conversion I use. Comes with a cord connection looped through the spine. Simply connect to the incoming mains terminal in the trougher after disconnecting the existing connections. There are variants but there is only one company I know that does the 6' conversion. It has ons spine but two tubes.










My pal down the street works for a Company that makes them and he is looking for an importer. Interestd? Let me know,

Frank


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

The picture did not come through. It's pretty rare to see a 6' fixture here. Many more 4' and 8' versions. I would certainly check it out, and would not be opposed to importing. If you need an email to send literature, just PM me. thanks.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Micheal will phone you. Perhaps he already has?




Frank


----------



## Mikecurrey (Aug 25, 2009)

If you are doing a hockey arena, The T5 should do nicely. 

mike
http://www.mikecurrieelectric.com/


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Mikecurrey said:


> If you are doing a hockey arena, The T5 should do nicely.
> 
> mike
> http://www.mikecurrieelectric.com/


Do you sell a lot of KVAR devices? That's not a popular device around here lol.


----------



## rdevarona (Feb 23, 2010)

*400W and T5HO Comparison*

This post seems a little stale, but for what it's worth, I've written a post comparing 400W MH to 4-lamp and 6-lamp T5HO high bays over at the RelightDepot blog. I didn't get into temperature considerations, but you should not have a problem with T5HO in an ice rink application. We have done both Ice Rinks and Freezer facilities and didn't see an issue with the T5 light output. 

Regards,

rdv


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Visited the Home Depot lately? Most stores have retrofitted their in-store lights to 54W T5HO. 

Pros:
There is no need to take output depreciation into account. T5HO basically holds more or less full output for 35,000 hours. (well... 95%)
http://www.lighting.philips.com/us_en/browseliterature/download/p-5752.pdf

6-lamp T5 actually REDUCES maintenance. If a lamp or two fails in a fixture, re-lamping can be postponed until scheduled relamp. When a 400W MH goes out, you'll have an unacceptable dark spot and will likely have to make more than a few unscheduled scissor lift visits to the luminaire. 

Better light: electronic ballast means flicker is almost zero. Rare earth phosphor provides CRI in excess of 80, as opposed to 60s and low 70s common of MH. 

Reduction in disposal cost. MH lamps contain enough mercury to be considered a hazardous waste. ALTO ultra low mercury fluorescent lamps are usually considered normal garbage. 

Cons:
scheduled relamping will probably take longer since six lamps must be replaced per fixture.


----------

